# LR2/Mogrify ~ Watermark Help



## MacFly (May 17, 2009)

I have been successfully using my original watermark w/o any issues.  I recently got a new logo designed, but now i'm having an issue with the new logo showing as a watermark.  i've tried adding it just like the old one, but no luck.  

Both logo'S are in .png format.

"JP"= new logo
logo w/cursive "john" = old, working logo

thanks in advance!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2009)

Try resaving it as a PSD file.... I just have a vague recollection.....


----------



## MacFly (May 17, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;4456' said:
			
		

> Try resaving it as a PSD file.... I just have a vague recollection.....



thanks, i will try that and report back.


----------



## MacFly (May 17, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;4456' said:
			
		

> Try resaving it as a PSD file.... I just have a vague recollection.....


sorry, but the file has no layers thus can't be convereted to PSD.

here's the latest update...

i was just on the phone with my designer - she too has LR on a Mac.  she added mogrify and was able to successfully add our .png watermark!  we went over each mogrify dialogue box and we have the same settings and using the same exact .png file.  to top it off, she's on a trial version of LR and mine is fully registered.  :shock:

can someone please shed some light on this before i pull my hair out!  :lol:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2009)

Have you got the latest version of Mogrify?


----------



## MacFly (May 17, 2009)

MacFly said:


> sorry, but the file has no layers thus can't be convereted to PSD.
> 
> here's the latest update...
> 
> ...



yup, v1.65


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2009)

And LR 2.3?

Does Mogrify work if you export just with a border or some other setting like that?


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 17, 2009)

I use it to apply a PNG watermark with no issues.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2009)

I found the post I was thinking of - it was a PNG problem when resizing. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showpost.php?p=37547&postcount=6


----------



## MacFly (May 18, 2009)

ok, this getting frustrating!  i forwarded Tim's response to the issue to my designer.  she was kind enough to create a .psd...no luck!

why is it that one .png works and another doesn't!??


----------



## Neal Jacob (May 18, 2009)

Are you using LR/Mogrify or LR2/Mogrify?


----------



## MacFly (May 18, 2009)

Neal Jacob said:


> Are you using LR/Mogrify or LR2/Mogrify?



Neal - i'm using LR2.

any ideas?


----------



## gbt111 (May 19, 2009)

I'm having same problem.  Latest LRmogrify; proper path to mogrify.exe.
I've tried several different fonts and pixel size, varied transparency levels outputting a jpeg file.  Also tried my .png graphic watermark with the same result, i.e., nada.
I'm trying this plugin for watermarks only, so its a pity that it doesn't work.


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

gbt111 said:


> I'm having same problem.  Latest LRmogrify; proper path to mogrify.exe.
> I've tried several different fonts and pixel size, varied transparency levels outputting a jpeg file.  Also tried my .png graphic watermark with the same result, i.e., nada.
> I'm trying this plugin for watermarks only, so its a pity that it doesn't work.


sorry to hear you going through the same thing!

in my case, i've been using a .png watermark and it works flawlessly!  it's just with this new logo that it won't work.  what gives?!

i've already sent Tim an email and i'll report back when i hear back.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

Did we ever get an answer to my earlier question - do it work on *anything* i.e. text or borders or....?  That'll help narrow down what's going wrong.


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Did we ever get an answer to my earlier question - do it work on *anything* i.e. text or borders or....?  That'll help narrow down what's going wrong.



sorry.  currently, everything works flawlessly with the add on.  it's when i use the new .png logo, it never shows up!  

when i try the new logo with a border via mogrify, the border shows up....but no new logo! but when i reinsert the old logo.....bam, it's there!

i am in contact with Tim via email, hopefully we can get to the bottom of this!  i've even gone as far as removing mogrify and redownloading, reinserting the add on!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

I'll give it a shot here too - what settings are you using for the graphic watermark section?  Know how to do a screenshot of that bit of the export dialog?


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'll give it a shot here too - what settings are you using for the graphic watermark section?  Know how to do a screenshot of that bit of the export dialog?



yup, sent this to Tim as well...






appreciate the help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

I really hate to say this.... but it doesn't like you!  It works here too, sorry!  

I'd try one obvious thing which solves the weirdest of bugs - close LR and move your preferences file somewhere safe, and then restart LR and try it again.  If it works, set all your preferences up again and celebrate; if it doesn't put it back so you don't have to reset anything.


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;4469' said:
			
		

> I really hate to say this.... but it doesn't like you!  It works here too, sorry!
> 
> I'd try one obvious thing which solves the weirdest of bugs - close LR and move your preferences file somewhere safe, and then restart LR and try it again.  If it works, set all your preferences up again and celebrate; if it doesn't put it back so you don't have to reset anything.



pls don't say that!  

what do you mean about moving my preferences?!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

You just said it still works ok with your old logo though, didn't you?  Hmmm, prefs probably won't help then.

For the sake of experimentation, I've just changed your logo to a white-background jpeg.  Fancy giving this one a shot?


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You just said it still works ok with your old logo though, didn't you?  Hmmm, prefs probably won't help then.
> 
> For the sake of experimentation, I've just changed your logo to a white-background jpeg.  Fancy giving this one a shot?



yes, it works with my old logo!  that's whats so baffling?!

OMG, i can kiss you!!!!  it showed up, but a tiny logo on the bottom right!  so i'm assuming my new logo is too small to show!  my old logo is 9''x322 and the new one is 278x215.  

think its the size or the fact that you changed the background to white?!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

Brilliant, we have progress!!!!!!

Ok try these - other logo, one white background jpeg, one resaved PNG.


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Brilliant, we have progress!!!!!!
> 
> Ok try these - other logo, one white background jpeg, one resaved PNG.


these are my OLD logo's that i have working with no problems!

i need the new logo to work with transparency please!!  i can't have a white background for a watermark.  new logo below.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

Ah, missed that bit, sorry!

Ok, try this one.... it's a tad fuzzy because I've made it so much bigger, but if this works, you'll know what to ask your designer for.


----------



## MacFly (May 17, 2009)

I have been successfully using my original watermark w/o any issues.  I recently got a new logo designed, but now i'm having an issue with the new logo showing as a watermark.  i've tried adding it just like the old one, but no luck.  

Both logo'S are in .png format.

"JP"= new logo
logo w/cursive "john" = old, working logo

thanks in advance!


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;447'' said:
			
		

> Ah, missed that bit, sorry!
> 
> Ok, try this one.... it's a tad fuzzy because I've made it so much bigger, but if this works, you'll know what to ask your designer for.



:?:?:?

nothing! LR and Tim must not like me very much!

what did you different to this one vs. the previous one that worked?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

I wish I knew!

Ok, variation on a theme...


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;447'2 said:
			
		

> I wish I knew!
> 
> Ok, variation on a theme...




nope


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

2 more...


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;447'4 said:
			
		

> 2 more...


sorry, neither worked!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

Neither worked this time?  Didn't the white background jpeg work before?

I've copied it onto a brand new file this time... and resized it big again.


----------



## MacFly (May 19, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;447'6 said:
			
		

> Neither worked this time?  Didn't the white background jpeg work before?
> 
> I've copied it onto a brand new file this time... and resized it big again.


ok, they both worked....but very tiny!

one thing i noticed was.....in the path for the file, sometimes it gives the name of the file path all the way down to the file name....sometimes it only gives up to the folder name only.  i find that odd.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

BOTH WORKED?!  Did I just hear right?!

Ok, try this for size....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2009)

And this, for the sake of experimentation (just the ppi changed, shouldn't make any difference but this whole situation's weird!)


----------



## MacFly (May 20, 2009)

they work but come out very small.

anymore ideas? i have all these logos and can't even use them as watermark!


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 20, 2009)

I think it was said somewhere in the forums that to use a percentage to scale the watermarks, it has to be PSD... :roll:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2009)

How did the last one come out?  I matched the size of your previous watermark, at 9'' pixels.

The fact that the last few work gives a partial solution anyway - there's obviously something in the metadata of that file that's tripping it up.  Copying it to a new canvas and resaving made it work.


----------



## MacFly (May 21, 2009)

Denis Pagé said:


> I think it was said somewhere in the forums that to use a percentage to scale the watermarks, it has to be PSD... :roll:



yes, and if you read through the complete thread....we've tried converting it into a .psd w/o any luck.  :roll:



Victoria Bampton said:


> How did the last one come out?  I matched the size of your previous watermark, at 9'' pixels.
> 
> The fact that the last few work gives a partial solution anyway - there's obviously something in the metadata of that file that's tripping it up.  Copying it to a new canvas and resaving made it work.



i will work my my designer in getting those changes made, thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 22, 2009)

Let us know how it turns out MacFly!


----------



## MacFly (May 22, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;45'1' said:
			
		

> Let us know how it turns out MacFly!


solved! just had my designer make the logo larger, and bam!

oddly enough, when i store the logo on the desktop...all is fine.  but when i move the to it's permanent place and change the path in mogrify, it doesn't show!?!  what gives?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 22, 2009)

Yippee!  Weird characters in the path name perhaps?


----------



## MacFly (May 22, 2009)

perhaps, but the file name is identical.  mogrify is not seeing it for some reason.


----------



## jaymelynn (Sep 1, 2010)

HELP! I just downloaded Lr2 mogrify and I can't find any fonts?! It puts the copyright watermark on my photo, but only in a plain font and the same size every time I export a photo, even when I try making it a different size...
When it asks for a font, i select choose on the right hand side and it brings me to my desktop?? I'm so confused and can't seem to get any fonts into lightroom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi jaymelynn, welcome to the forum!

It wants you to navigate to the folder where your fonts are stored. By default that's Macintosh HD/Library/Fonts/ for system fonts and Macintosh HD\Users\[your user]\Library\Fonts for your user fonts.


----------



## jaymelynn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you SO much!! I feel a little stupid now, cuz that was so simple, and I tried it out and it worked!
My problem was that my computer didn't default to Macintosh HD/Library/Fonts, all it did was take me to Macintosh HD and I didn't know where to look for fonts...so I actually went into my Microsoft Office and found fonts in there but I guess lightroom couldn't accept any from there because nothing I tried worked. :-[
So Thank You again!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 2, 2010)

That's what we're here for! No need to feel stupid - these things aren't always obvious.


----------

